# Dishwasher noisy?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi!

Some of the Concorde motorhomes have a dishwasher in the kitchen. Is there anyone with one of those that can comment on the noise they make?

When at home I flee my kitchen when my old and noisy dishwasher starts, but in a motorhome there aren't any doors to close. 8O


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Mine gets noisy, if I don't pour her a glass as well.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

cater_racer said:


> Mine gets noisy, if I don't pour her a glass as well.


Mine too! :lol: :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Tis I and I sing

Seriously thou I expect they do

Loddy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cater_racer said:


> Mine gets noisy, if I don't pour her a glass as well.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: sharp!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well if I go for one of those I guess I could pour myself a glass. Would not mind some noise so much then. :wink:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think we would use a dishwasher in the van due to the need to conserve water and power, but then we don't like camp sites.

I know that is not an answer to your question but I wondered if you had considered that aspect, Alan.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Concorde's always had the reputation for being noisy..........
..especially when they went supersonic. :lol:


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

cater_racer said:


> Mine gets noisy, if I don't pour her a glass as well.


So funny LOL :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Christine,
I don't think you'll find dishwasher noise is a major cause of concern for van owners. Make him do it, my wife told me to put that!


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

adonisito said:


> Hi Christine,
> I don't think you'll find dishwasher noise is a major cause of concern for van owners. Make him do it, my wife told me to put that!


Well - going solo there is no man to help out. So I have to use various machines. 8)


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

And I bet you have to take a pet with you for company too :lol: :lol: :lol:  

Mandy


----------

